# She is SO SO SO attached to my shoulder



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Well It has been 2 days since I got Ella... and all she wants to do is perch on my shoulder...she loves it...when I go to get her..she automatically crawls up my arm onto my shoulder...she won't perch on anything else or go on the floor or table..she just wants to sit on my shoulder..she preens and falls asleep.. and sometimes she kisses me and preens my eyelashes and eyebrows...it is so cute..but will she ever like go on anything bit me...I mean will she ever like sit on her cage..or on the table..or on my finger..or on a moveable perch..or other things???? Beacause all she wants to do is sit on my shoulder...don't get me wrong...I LOOOOOOVEEEE it so so so much...I am just wondering if she will always be so attached to me????? Awww I love her so much... and I think she loves me too...he he..she is on my shoulder now..with her head tucked under her wing sleeping!!!!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

She loves you! Get use to it. Tiels can be real cuddly babies, practicly superglued to you. Be carefull not to get her TOO use to you always letting her on there since they need to learn to spend time by themselves, playing, etc. Otherwise you'll end up with screamers-I learn that the hard way with Baby and it took me a while to correct it. I leave the cage door open all day and pick them up ever so often-we hang out, watch tv, etc but they have to learn that it's ok to be somewhere else besides your shoulder. Blaze/Ella is one cute baby-I knew you'd like being a tiel mom!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

It is important to make sure she spends some time away from your shoulder too. Cookie became a screamer because she wanted nothing but me, it's not fun.  Bailee has always been a little superglue birdie too, but as he gets older he's a little more willing to sit away from me for a little while.


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

He he thanks!!!!! I try to put her in her cage away from me every now and then...(well she is by her self when I am at work...for like five hours) then she is with me..lol..she likes watching tv with me...she gets very vocal..(but she always says the same thing) I cant discribe it..but It is the usuall...thing I guess....so cute!!!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Mal said:


> He he thanks!!!!! I try to put her in her cage away from me every now and then...(well she is by her self when I am at work...for like five hours) then she is with me..lol..she likes watching tv with me...she gets very vocal..(but she always says the same thing) I cant discribe it..but It is the usuall...thing I guess....so cute!!!!



Babies tend to make this radio static like noise- very cute. Or like I said, you could have a boy...Laura's Minnie is vocal for a girl and she was dna tested a girl but I still think you have a boy.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

She sounds like such a sweetie!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

She sounds so cute. Don't forget to let her have time to eat and drink. Spike use to eat a ton of food when he was a little baby


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Ella sounds really attached to you. Earl was like that at first he kept flying on my head then climbing up my arm. Now that he is a little bit older he has started to play on the floor and his cage with Little Bill our budgie. I just started to put him on the floor and get him his favorite toy and put it on the rug so he would fly down to it. He loves being on the floor now. Nibbling everything in his sight.


----------

